# Mold In Fridge



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We had spent a week in the OB a 2 weeks ago. DW had when out and cleaned out the fridge a couple of days later and we turned off everything. Well we went out tonight to cut the grass and to check out the OB for the Rally next week to see what we needed to put back in and what needs to be taken out (need to get all of my tools out). when I openned the fridge it was full of black mold!







Went in and got some hot water and put a little bleach and some dish soap in and cleaned it out and wired it openned so that it dries out. One thing I like about the fridge is that all of the plastic parts comes out easily, so it's easy to clean, but will have to remember to dry the unit out and leave it open after use.

While I had the bleach water, I did clean the toilet, the sinks and the shower out, so everything is clean and sanitary, should put a paper band over it like the use to at the "good" hotels.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

How did that happen??? Did you leave the door closed...Im just asking so it wont happen to me. I have one of those plastic things to hold the doors open. I havent had any problems yet...


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> How did that happen??? Did you leave the door closed...Im just asking so it wont happen to me. I have one of those plastic things to hold the doors open. I havent had any problems yet...


yep, the DW closed the doors and turned off the unit and locked the door. It's been 90 F. with high humidity for the past week, so there wasn't a chance for the mold not to grow. After cleaning with the bleach water, I left it in there to dry so that it would kill anything I didn't get cleaned out.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I see....I am always the last one out when im done cleaning. That way if something is wrong its my fault and I dont get an attitude at anyone else. My pet peave ( did I spell that correctly? )


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the mold. It sounds like you forgot to install the square clips that are installed when the trailer is not in use in order to keep the doors open. If you don't have them, there are several different options available on Camping World or at your dealer.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

regsue814 said:


> It sounds like you forgot to install the square clips that are installed when the trailer is not in use in order to keep the doors open.


I presume you mean these.










So ... why buy these when I can just leave the door open? This assumes, I guess, that the trailer is fairly level in storage so the door won't close on its own.

Ed


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> I see....I am always the last one out when im done cleaning. That way if something is wrong its my fault and I dont get an attitude at anyone else. My pet peave ( did I spell that correctly? )


 NO! Being a teacher, my pet PEEVE.









Oh, and about the mold - I always make sure everything is dry and the doors are open, but I often go in and find them closed - the kids and/or DW go(es) in for something and bang into them. So, Ed's suggestion has just been added to my wish list at Camping World, to be delivered with my next purchase.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

One thing to watch out for on the door holder from CW. 
I tried one on the fridge in our 21RS and it didn't fit. The space between the fridge and freezer doors was too wide so the clip wouldn't stay in the space. If the someone bumped the door, the clip would fall out and then the doors would get closed.

I've ended up training DW and DK's to leave the door open and then I still periodically check (and find it closed







).


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Can I turn in an extra credit assignment???

I have the same clip thing, it works better then those plastic credit card things that came with the refrigerator.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Try leaving the fridge on. I keep beer and soda in it at home. It takes little energy and is very handy.

Jim


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

JimBo99 said:


> Try leaving the fridge on. I keep beer and soda in it at home. It takes little energy and is very handy.
> 
> Jim


Good Idea! Maybe that would solve my neighbor problem too if I kept it stocked and offered him one or three.

As far as the plastic thingy, I have that on my list. Only problem is that when we stop at one of the dealers, the list is always at home. I'll put it down on the list again so we can avoid the problem. Thanks all.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

March to October the fridge is stocked and ready to go. Then when there is mods going on in the trailer I do not need to go into the house to get a cold one!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ours stays on 24/7 and mostly stocked during the camping season
once the season is over it is cleaned and wiped out and dried

Don


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

We got ours used so I don't have the clip thingies- I get a few boxes of baking soda at the 99 cent store and "prop" them into the fridge so it will just keep the door open so a little air can circulate- have never had a problem- ( did this with our old sob tt)


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Fridge stays on 24/7 during camping season. Had to empty it and turn off for the recall, and already black stuff was growing. It is cleaned up, on and we have startecd stocking it for our trip west. 13 days and counting.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Mold didn't show up after the first few times out. Used the wipes w/ beach on all surfaces after use, wiped the refrigerator every time I visited for mods and post earthquake checks. (







California) Noticed a few spots... cleaned them. Two weeks later more spots.







Then the light in my head came on. Started leaving a large towel over both doors. Now no more mold.


----------

